# Front squats



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Tried front squats today. Had to leave my ego at the door and load up just 40kg onto the bar. Though I used the big bumper plates to make me feel a little less of a bitch

Used the cross arm grip. Felt uncomfortable, but hopefully I'll get used to it. I can actually go really deep in front squats, where as with back squats I find it hard to even get parallel.

Is the cross armed grip better then the clean grip? I tried the clean grip with just 30kg, and It hurt my wrists.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Always preferred cross grip as well.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I use cross grip because I'm not flexible enough to clean grip, I do find them much nicer than back squats as long as I avoid crushing my airway though


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Use straps


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I find them the most awkward, uncomfortable & unpleasant exercises going


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I use the clean grip. Wrists get used to it after a time. Have used straps too.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to use straps on working sets

they hit the quads lovely.

Only trouble is I tend to get a pain in muscle behind knee Cap????


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

x GRIP I cannot get my arms that far back otherwise, love front squats heavy or light


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

x grip is the way forward.

Dont need heavy weight to really feel it. Max i've done is like 60kg i think.

I do it with 40 on a normal day, couple of sets.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

can do both clean and cross grip, and i still prefer a cross grip, but its like preferring the lesser of 2 evils. front squats are just annoying in general for me. hack squats and back squats are way forward for me


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to use this grip






Until this happened lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

JR8908 said:


> I used to use this grip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that was a close call mate.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Wow that was a close call mate.


Yeah I sh1t myself, I stick to high bar narrow stance squats for quads as I hate fronties


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

JR8908 said:


> I used to use this grip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not keep hold of the bar when it's across your delts?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

never tried front squats. gonna have to give them a shot. any tips for newbs to the exercise?


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Why not keep hold of the bar when it's across your delts?


Doing this made my elbows drop and bar rolled out out, more so at heavier weights for 5s and 3s

Holding my arms out and keeping my hands high helped the bar sit behind my delts. But at maximal weight with this technique it also happened so I've binned them off.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> never tried front squats. gonna have to give them a shot. any tips for newbs to the exercise?


as always get the form right before you think about the weight.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

JR8908 said:


> Doing this made my elbows drop and bar rolled out out, more so at heavier weights for 5s and 3s
> 
> Holding my arms out and keeping my hands high helped the bar sit behind my delts. But at maximal weight with this technique it also happened so I've binned them off.


Fair enough. I have to almost over lean back to stop the roll. Sometimes I choke myself with the bar haha!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> never tried front squats. gonna have to give them a shot. any tips for newbs to the exercise?


Go very light to begin with and find where it is comfortable for you to rest the bar. For me it is directly on top of my clavicle. Balance is the hardest thing to nail once you have done that it is simply a case of getting used to the weight.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what kinda stance widths do you use. im thinking wider would be easier to begin with?


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

I used a slightly wider then shoulder width stance. The same one I use for back squats as well.

Don't think i'll be doing back squats for a while. I have been doing them for nearly a year, and still cannot get deep, or progress in weight. Front squats for me.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sul said:


> I used a slightly wider then shoulder width stance. The same one I use for back squats as well.
> 
> Don't think i'll be doing back squats for a while. I have been doing them for nearly a year, and still cannot get deep, or progress in weight. Front squats for me.


Work on your ankle flexibility for back squats to get deep. Look it up plenty of stretches you can do to improve it. Also look at a pair of Olympic lifting shoes with a raised heel or use a bit of 2x1. This helps achieve depth hugely


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure the depth problem is to do with my ankles, i think its more about my hips. Wierd though, As I have no trouble getting deep with the front squats, and experience no pain.

I also like how it engages alot of core strength and stabilizers, pretty much a full body workout.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> what kinda stance widths do you use. im thinking wider would be easier to begin with?


I go about shoulder width maybe a touch wider. That's because I have kack balance though


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sul said:


> Tried front squats today. Had to leave my ego at the door and load up just 40kg onto the bar. Though I used the big bumper plates to make me feel a little less of a bitch
> 
> Used the cross arm grip. Felt uncomfortable, but hopefully I'll get used to it. I can actually go really deep in front squats, where as with back squats I find it hard to even get parallel.
> 
> Is the cross armed grip better then the clean grip? I tried the clean grip with just 30kg, and It hurt my wrists.


Have you tried using straps?? It's weird to start with is great for form and posture


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Straps for which grip?


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Started doing them and found the exact same, easier to go deeper and lacked mobility in my wrists. I just kept at it and now I'm almost hitting 100kg with a clean grip. Plus my regular squat mobility as improved so much. Amazing exercise to help progress legs for sure.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sul said:


> Straps for which grip?


Clean grip mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not done front squats in about two years now, good exercise though. I usually do them with a clean grip but that's primarily because when I learned to do them was always with getting the bar into position by powercleaning it up rather than just taking the bar off a rack, so now when I do take the bar from a rack I still find I want to use the clean grip.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Clean grip. Cross grip makes it unstable for me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I find it really hits the quads. Use it as the main builder or a good finisher.


----------



## Mehran (May 26, 2014)

hi guys, new to weight lifting and only just started out(so be gentle mg: ) I go to the gym alone so only have the internet to help. took a video of me doing a front squat. I was doing 5 x 5 (this video was my first set at 40kg and my highest set was 60kg).

so...am I doing right/ is my form out??? correct me if I am wrong but front squat is a bit safer for a noob then back squat?






find them tiring but I think I should up my reps anyway before going with more weight. what you think?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Mehran said:


> hi guys, new to weight lifting and only just started out(so be gentle mg: ) I go to the gym alone so only have the internet to help. took a video of me doing a front squat. I was doing 5 x 5 (this video was my first set at 40kg and my highest set was 60kg).
> 
> so...am I doing right/ is my form out??? correct me if I am wrong but front squat is a bit safer for a noob then back squat?
> 
> ...


Depth and everything looks fine.

Only problem is your elbows point down a lot really try and push them up the higher they are the more secure you will be. You are holding it like and OHP as opposed to a clean. It should just be resting on your fingers really.

Nice power rack though!


----------



## adamthebasturd (May 18, 2014)

You are getting low enough you can see that your thighs are parallel to the floor. As Row Row said you do need to keep your elbows higher. It's killing your squat. Really I'd say the elbows should be in parallel line with your shoulders. So much so that you really don't need to grip it at all. Because the elbows are low the bar is pulling you forward, it's making the knees come over the toes, putting you off balance a little and pushing up through the toes, rather than heels. Also try it barefoot or in socks. The extra padding on the heel of the trainers will help you with balance and stability.

I hope I'm not coming off picky or an **** but I though I'd share what I could see. Hey I'm just new in this forum


----------



## Pebbleheed (May 21, 2014)

I tried these last week after normal squats.

I had problems with the grip. I tried the cross hold but I couldn't figure it out properly. I then tried the clean grip but it caused me shoulder pain. I suspect I did it wrong.

I know my preferred grip is the cross grip for comfort on my shoulders but I still can't work it out properly.

Anyone able to give me a few pointers?

I'm going a lot lighter on front squats and I'm keen to master this.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I find the bar really digs into my front delts , does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Pebbleheed said:


> I tried these last week after normal squats.
> 
> I had problems with the grip. I tried the cross hold but I couldn't figure it out properly. I then tried the clean grip but it caused me shoulder pain. I suspect I did it wrong.
> 
> ...


with cross grip rest on the front delts, straight back and tighten up your lats


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Just started doing front squats as my back is giving me all kinds of problems so back squats are out for a while.

I've used both grips and find neither very comfortable in all honesty but I feel safer using the clean grip even though it's uncomfortable on the wrists.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

use the clean grip, not technically holding the bar as such just resting on the fingers


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

As has been mentioned you can wrap straps on the bar and use them to hold clean(ish) style -find on youtube. I actually like safety bar for quads. Definitely able to sit differently to other back loaded bars and hits the quads well.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

gym up my way has a pit shark u can do belt squats(take all the pressure of the back) on them, nice bit of kit


----------



## Mehran (May 26, 2014)

Been working on my form. Found I can get my elbows up higher and have just my fingers tips on the bar if I look up at point on the wall(I look at a bit of dirt).

doing

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

65kg x 5

60kg x 5

then finishing with 50kg x 8

feel good in my form(comfortable) but heels still rise slightly.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The clean grip is better if and when you get the flexibility.

Once you start pushing triple figures the cross grip becomes tougher to depend on


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> The clean grip is better if and when you get the flexibility.
> 
> Once you start pushing triple figures the cross grip becomes tougher to depend on


Agreed feel a lot of Strain in biceps trying to keep heavy weights in position. But no way I can do a clean grip


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I managed 140x3 a few weeks ago and I do cross grip I have quite big Delts and have found a little gap where the bar sits nicely in so have no problems cross grip dan green videos on YouTube show what I mean about the ridge in the shoulder for the bar to sit and he does epic weights cross arms


----------

